# "Baby got Back" or "Fat-Bottomed Girls?"



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 1, 2005)

Which of these songs is a superior musical experience? Which is a more lavish homage to pulchritudinous females? Which would you rather listen to?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Wombat (Nov 1, 2005)

Either one is fine ... as long as I don't have to hear it more than once a year.  

Repetition with either song gets annoying...


----------



## Henry (Nov 1, 2005)

(sung _quartet a capella_) 
OooooOOOOoooo... L.A. face with the Oakland Booty....
OooooOOOOoooo... L.A. face with the Oakland Booty....


----------



## reutbing0 (Nov 1, 2005)

I voted neither but the Jonathan Coulton cover of "Baby Got Back" is hilarious.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 1, 2005)

I can say, without hyperbole, that this poll is greater than a million Renaissances.  

It's a tough call, but I went with the noble Sir Mix-A-Lot.


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 1, 2005)

Rap is the music for  "Baby got back"
Rock is for "No fat chicks"
Death metal is for "If she whines about needs, beat her till she bleeds!" after you translate it from _RAHGRREEAAAA HHEERRE WAAAAGHH...etc._


----------



## Aeric (Nov 1, 2005)

Seeing as I cut my karaoke teeth on a spoken-word rendition of _Baby Got Back_, I had to vote for it.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 1, 2005)

Dancing to "Fat Bottomed Girls" during a party in college ended up with my being hauled away by a woman with a not so fat bottom for a..ummm...private party.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Nov 1, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> a woman with a not so fat bottom



Thread, absent pictures, valueless, etc.     

I voted both.  They're both great tunes in their styles.  "Baby Got Back" is such an infectious, fun song that jumps.  "Fat Bottomed Girls" has that great riff that drives it like a Harley engine, loud and rumbling.  Good stuff!

Warrior Poet


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Nov 1, 2005)

Queen having been my favorite band since I was about 10 pretty much tells everyone how I voted.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 1, 2005)

"Baby Got Back" as I've never heard the other one.

And can have more "fun" with Sir Mixalot with certain people.....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 1, 2005)

Another great "butt song"... 0_o... is "Da Butt" by EU...fun, fun song.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 1, 2005)

You know how songs sometimes get stuck in your head?  That happened once with me, with "Fat-Bottomed Girls".  While I was celebrating Mass.  It was one of the more surreal experiences of my life.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 1, 2005)

i love the John Coulton cover...

but still can't forget Fred Mercury.


----------



## was (Nov 1, 2005)

Neither


----------



## howandwhy99 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bicycle!
Bicycle!
Bicycle!
I want to ride my bi-cyc-al, I want to ride my bike.
I want to ride my bi-cyc-al, I want to ride it where I liiiiiiiike.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 1, 2005)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Bicycle!
> Bicycle!
> Bicycle!
> I want to ride my bi-cyc-al, I want to ride my bike.
> I want to ride my bi-cyc-al, I want to ride it where I liiiiiiiike.




_...Fat Bottom Girls, they'll be riding today! So look out for those beauties, oh yeah..._

A Queen always outranks a knight.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 1, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Either one is fine ... as long as I don't have to hear it more than once a year.
> 
> Repetition with either song gets annoying...



 True Dat!

Baby Got Back at a dance or two/year is keen... especially if that dance is populated by mostly white people.


----------



## reveal (Nov 1, 2005)

Fat-bottomed Girls.

Baby got back is a good song but it's nothing more than a one-hit wonder song. Queen has staying power.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Fat-bottomed Girls.
> 
> Baby got back is a good song but it's nothing more than a one-hit wonder song. Queen has staying power.



 Ditto. Queen rocks.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 1, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Ditto. Queen rocks.



we will, we will Rock You...


----------



## Henry (Nov 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Baby got back is a good song but it's nothing more than a one-hit wonder song. Queen has staying power.




Yeah, seeing as how both songs see so much airplay these days... 

_Left along with Big Fat Fanny, she was such a naughty nanny, heap big woman, you made a bad boy outta me_ compares to _just gimme a thick soul-sista, red beans an' rice didn't miss her_ in staying power. 




			
				Diaglo said:
			
		

> we will, we will Rock You...




Now THERE'S a SONG with staying power. 

_Buddy you're a young man, hard man
Shoutin' in the street
gonna take on the world some day,
Y'got blood on your face,
big disgrace,
Wavin' your banner all over the place!_


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 1, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Yeah, seeing as how both songs see so much airplay these days...
> 
> _Left along with Big Fat Fanny, she was such a naughty nanny, heap big woman, you made a bad boy outta me_ compares to _just gimme a thick soul-sista, red beans an' rice didn't miss her_ in staying power.



 I probably hear Fat-Bottomed Girls on the radio once or twice/week.  But - then - I spent A LOT of time in my car and am almost always tuned into 94.7 The Arrow: The Capital of Classic Rock ("rock without the rules").


----------



## Henry (Nov 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I probably hear Fat-Bottomed Girls on the radio once or twice/week.  But - then - I spent A LOT of time in my car and am almost always tuned into 94.7 The Arrow: The Capital of Classic Rock ("rock without the rules").




Ah, but I'm tuned every friday to a station that plays 80's and 90's pop in a music mix, and they love that song to the tune of once a week, so _riposte_! 

I'll give you this, though - there are a heck of a lot more active Queen fans than Sir Mix-a-Lot fans, so _touché_.


----------



## reveal (Nov 1, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Yeah, seeing as how both songs see so much airplay these days...
> 
> _Left along with Big Fat Fanny, she was such a naughty nanny, heap big woman, you made a bad boy outta me_ compares to _just gimme a thick soul-sista, red beans an' rice didn't miss her_ in staying power.




You only hear BGB on pop stations when they decide to do something "old school." I hear FBG on the classic rock stations all the time.


----------



## reveal (Nov 1, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Ah, but I'm tuned every friday to a station that plays 80's and 90's pop in a music mix, and they love that song to the tune of once a week, so _riposte_!
> 
> I'll give you this, though - there are a heck of a lot more active Queen fans than Sir Mix-a-Lot fans, so _touché_.




I don't think liking a single song by an artist constitutes a _fan_. Off the top of your head, can anyone name another song he had out as a single?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 1, 2005)

Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> I voted both.  They're both great tunes in their styles.  "Baby Got Back" is such an infectious, fun song that jumps.  "Fat Bottomed Girls" has that great riff that drives it like a Harley engine, loud and rumbling.  Good stuff!
> 
> Warrior Poet



yeah, I had to vote both. I don't compare them to each other.


----------



## Old Fart (Nov 1, 2005)

"Baby got BacK," because

1) it's message seems more overall positive (as much as treating women of any sort as sex symbols can be "positive")
2) It disses the Calista Flockhart set and those who would dismiss a woman because she "got back."
3) The writer/singer is less disingenuous. Somehow I think it more likely Sir Mix-a-Lot is attracted women of that sort than Freddie Mercury was attracted to Fat-Bottomed girls (or any other type, for that matter).


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 1, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Ah, but I'm tuned every friday to a station that plays 80's and 90's pop in a music mix, and they love that song to the tune of once a week, so _riposte_!
> 
> I'll give you this, though - there are a heck of a lot more active Queen fans than Sir Mix-a-Lot fans, so _touché_.



 But - I totally voted Baby Got Back.   

... I can remember my father blocking "the MTV" just because he didn't want me seeing the video.


----------



## WmRAllen67 (Nov 1, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Dancing to "Fat Bottomed Girls" during a party in college ended up with my being hauled away by a woman with a not so fat bottom for a..ummm...private party.




For me, the "Paradise by the Dashboard Light" party game worked-- everyone grab someone you don't know, and sing and dance to each other... we ended up dating for a while after that...

Otherwise, Fat Bottomed Girls is my pick...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 1, 2005)

WmRAllen67 said:
			
		

> For me, the "Paradise by the Dashboard Light" party game worked-- everyone grab someone you don't know, and sing and dance to each other... we ended up dating for a while after that...
> 
> Otherwise, Fat Bottomed Girls is my pick...




OMG yes.... I remember me and this one very cute redhead singing the parts of that song back and forth to each other while some 200 people formed a circle around us and cheered us on....

good times..good times....


----------



## derelictjay (Nov 1, 2005)

It was close, but of the two Fat Bottomed Girls gets more play time in my mp3 playlist than Baby Got Back. of course, I still remember going and picking up the cassette single of Baby Got Back, and all the dances in school, so I got some fond memories of that song. But Sir Mixalot's got nothing on Queen.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Nov 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't think liking a single song by an artist constitutes a _fan_. Off the top of your head, can anyone name another song he had out as a single?



_Beepers_
_Somethin' 'bout My Benzo_
and one of my favorites:
_My Hooptie_  

Of course, I have no idea if those were released as singles, so maybe that doesn't answer the question.  But those are the Mix-a-Lot tunes I know (titles, only) off the top of my head.

Warrior Poet


----------



## diaglo (Nov 1, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> _Buddy you're a young man, hard man
> Shoutin' in the street
> gonna take on the world some day,
> Y'got blood on your face,
> ...





and you know what it written on my Banner....

OD&D(1974) .....yadda, yadda, yadda...


----------



## diaglo (Nov 1, 2005)

WmRAllen67 said:
			
		

> For me, the "Paradise by the Dashboard Light" party game worked-- everyone grab someone you don't know, and sing and dance to each other... we ended up dating for a while after that...
> 
> Otherwise, Fat Bottomed Girls is my pick...




thinking of Meatloaf always brings up Rocky Horror Picture Show...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 1, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> thinking of Meatloaf always brings up Rocky Horror Picture Show...




And that brings us around to the belated birthday gift I got in the mail yesterday, the soundtrack to the RHPS on cd.  So of course I've listened to it all day here at work.  I once went as Meatloaf's character in the movie to a showing of Rocky Horror.

There was another Rocky Horror reference today in the Gaming and Significant Others thread when someone quoted "In just seven days...."

ahh.... serendipity, indeed.


----------



## reutbing0 (Nov 1, 2005)

Old Fart said:
			
		

> "Baby got BacK," because
> 
> 3) The writer/singer is less disingenuous. Somehow I think it more likely Sir Mix-a-Lot is attracted women of that sort than Freddie Mercury was attracted to Fat-Bottomed girls (or any other type, for that matter).




Why? Freddie was bisexual, which is really not the same as being gay.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 1, 2005)

reutbing0 said:
			
		

> Why? Freddie was bisexual, which is really not the same as being gay.



Freddie was trisexual.

he'd try anything once. twice or more if he liked it.


----------



## reveal (Nov 1, 2005)

Old Fart said:
			
		

> 3) The writer/singer is less disingenuous. Somehow I think it more likely Sir Mix-a-Lot is attracted women of that sort than Freddie Mercury was attracted to Fat-Bottomed girls (or any other type, for that matter).




Are you telling me Spinal Tap was disingenuous?

_*Big Bottom*
The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin'
That's what I said
The looser the waistband, the deeper the quicksand
Or so I have read

My baby fits me like a flesh tuxedo
I'd like to sink her with my pink torpedo

Big bottom, big bottom
Talk about bum cakes, my girl's got 'em
Big bottom drive me out of my mind
How could I leave this behind?

I met her on Monday, twas my lucky bun day
You know what I mean
I love her each weekday, each velvety cheek day
You know what I mean

My love gun's loaded and she's in my sights
Big game is waiting there inside her tights, yeah

Big bottom, big bottom
Talk about mud flaps, my girl's got 'em
Big bottom drive me out of my mind
How could I leave this behind?_


----------



## devilbat (Nov 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't think liking a single song by an artist constitutes a _fan_. Off the top of your head, can anyone name another song he had out as a single?




Yes, my personal favorite single was his remix of Black Sabbath's Iron Man:

_You could strike a match in my hand, to black to tan,
Heavy metal rythm from a one man band.
Bust my knuckle in a junkyard scuffle,
Whippin advesaries with my brass belt buckle._

And there was the less then mildly annoying _Square Dance Rap_ as well as being featured on the Judgment Night soundtrack, teaming with Mudhoney to create _Freak Momma_

Oh, and my vote goes to _Baby got back_.


----------



## reveal (Nov 1, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Yes, my personal favorite single was his remix of Black Sabbath's Iron Man:
> 
> _You could strike a match in my hand, to black to tan,
> Heavy metal rythm from a one man band.
> ...




Those were singles?


----------



## Henry (Nov 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't think liking a single song by an artist constitutes a _fan_. Off the top of your head, can anyone name another song he had out as a single?




_Cake Boy_, the side B to Baby got Back - not exactly a sterling anthem.  Technically, you can qualify SM-A-L as a "one hit wonder" and in a recent interview I saw, he agrees.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 1, 2005)

Back.


----------



## Rel (Nov 1, 2005)

"Get on your bikes and RIDE!" *ding-ding*

I'm totally a Queen fan.


----------



## reveal (Nov 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> "Get on your bikes and RIDE!" *ding-ding*
> 
> I'm totally a Queen fan.




Do you like the band too?


----------



## Rel (Nov 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Do you like the band too?




What you didn't know is that my wife was standing next to me when I posted that.  I said to her, "honey, I'm going to lob this one slow and easy across the plate and see how long it takes reveal to take a swing at it."

Apparently about 2 minutes.


----------



## reveal (Nov 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> What you didn't know is that my wife was standing next to me when I posted that.  I said to her, "honey, I'm going to lob this one slow and easy across the plate and see how long it takes reveal to take a swing at it."
> 
> Apparently about 2 minutes.




I like it slow and easy.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I like it slow and easy.



 So does your mom!

   Hey-o!!!


----------



## reveal (Nov 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> So does your mom!
> 
> Hey-o!!!




*sniff* My little girl is growing up. Pretty soon I won't even have to play "straight man" for her.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> *sniff* My little girl is growing up. Pretty soon I won't even have to play "straight man" for her.



 I find the utilization of a well-placed "your mom" joke as evidence of "growing up" as absolutely hi-larious.


----------



## Rel (Nov 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> So does your mom!
> 
> Hey-o!!!




Have I told you, lately, that I love you?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Have I told you, lately, that I love you?



 Awww, Rel!  You're making me blush!     *hugs*  You're my favorite!!


----------



## Warrior Poet (Nov 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I like it slow and easy.



reveal is David Coverdale?


----------



## reveal (Nov 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Awww, Rel!  You're making me blush!     *hugs*  You're my favorite!!


----------



## reveal (Nov 1, 2005)

Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> reveal is David Coverdale?




I wish. I could never get my hair feathered enough.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Nov 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I wish. I could never get my hair feathered enough.



Or Tawny Kitaen to slink around on your Jaguar?

That can be a euphemism, or not, as you prefer.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 1, 2005)

Both Baby Got Back and Fat-Bottomed Girls are on my mp3 player. But given the choice, I'll go with Queen over Sir Mix-A-Lot any day of the week.


----------



## devilbat (Nov 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Those were singles?




Yep.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 1, 2005)

Goin' with Baby got Back on this one..., I always chage the channel if Fat Bottomed Girls comes on the radio....


----------



## Torm (Nov 1, 2005)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Bicycle!
> Bicycle!
> Bicycle!
> I want to ride my bi-cyc-al, I want to ride my bike.
> I want to ride my bi-cyc-al, I want to ride it where I liiiiiiiike.



Definitely. "Bicycle Race" is MUCH better than either song in the poll, and much more subtle in its praise of the booty.  

Where are "(She's Got A Butt) Bigger Than The Beatles" by Cletus T. Judd, "Thong Song" by Sisqo, or "Shake Ya Ass (Watch Yourself)" by Mystikal in this poll? The last of which I would've voted for, because of John Stewart from the Daily Show quoting it at an awards show. (Still makes me smile to think about it.  )


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 1, 2005)

_Put your backfield in motion!_

I'm kickin' it ol' skool with E.U.

http://www.weddingvendors.com/music/lyrics/song-698.html


----------



## Agamon (Nov 2, 2005)

I like Queen, a little less so these days than back in the 80's, but I was never a fan of _Fat-Bottomed Girls_.  "I like big butts and I can not lie" is often quoted around here though.  So a vote for Sir Mix-a-lot.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Nov 2, 2005)

Love both, playing both RIGHT NOW...


----------



## demiurge1138 (Nov 2, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Definitely. "Bicycle Race" is MUCH better than either song in the poll, and much more subtle in its praise of the booty.



I will agree, but due to the thematic ties to the great "Bicycle Race", "Fat Bottomed Girls" is the winna. 

Demiurge out.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 2, 2005)

While Baby Got Back is an undeniable classic that should be recorded on the next Voyager, I ahve to go with Freddy on this one, as this anecdote will justify:

Our previous prime minister was a lady of... ample proportions. Once, her husband was being interviewed, and was asked his favourite song. Without a trace of irony, he stated: "Fat Bottomed Girls."

I like to think of it is our fourth unofficial national anthem.


----------



## JoeBlank (Nov 2, 2005)

Queen, no contest.

Baby Got Back always makes me think of Shrek. The DVD has party at the end, with a mix of songs, and Eddie Murphy's Donkey sings part of BGB. I've probably heard this more than I have the original, since my kids watched the DVD a couple thousand times when it came out.


----------



## Rel (Nov 2, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Baby Got Back always makes me think of Shrek. The DVD has party at the end, with a mix of songs, and Eddie Murphy's Donkey sings part of BGB. I've probably heard this more than I have the original, since my kids watched the DVD a couple thousand times when it came out.




"When a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and puts that round thing in my face I get...


...Feelings..."


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Nov 2, 2005)

Queen.  Hands down.

Anyway, Sir Mix A Lot wasn't doing anything new in praising ample 'down under' cleavage.

Anyone remember LL Cool J's  "Big Ole Butt" Song?


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Nov 2, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> ...Feelings..."





_Nothing more than feelings
Trying to forget your feelings of love.
Teardrops rolling down on your face,
Trying to forget your feelings of love._.


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 2, 2005)

Fat Bottomed Girls, defintely.

Down by my father-in-law's house in Florida, there's a "crab shack" restaurant right on the Intracoastal Waterway.  In the men's room, they've got an old poster from a photo shoot that Queen did in support of the release of "Fat Bottomed Girls / Bicycle Race" -- it features about 100 topless women, all on bicycles. 

Oh, and you haven't lived until you've heard the bluegrass-style cover of FBG done by Hayseed Dixie.

(Appropriately enough, "We Will Rock You / We Are The Champions" is playing on the radio this very minute.)


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> _Nothing more than feelings
> Trying to forget your feelings of love.
> Teardrops rolling down on your face,
> Trying to forget your feelings of love._.




I would love to hear Johnny Mathis do a cover of either "Fat Bottomed Girls", or "Baby Got Back."


----------



## diaglo (Nov 2, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I would love to hear Johnny Mathis do a cover of either "Fat Bottomed Girls", or "Baby Got Back."



i want a Tom Jones version of either


----------



## reveal (Nov 2, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i want a Tom Jones version of either




It's not unusual.


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 2, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i want a Tom Jones version of either




Being a fan of Tom's cover of Prince's song "Kiss" (done with The Art of Noise), I'd have to concur that Tom would do a whup-ass version of either song.  So to speak.


----------



## reveal (Nov 2, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Being a fan of Tom's cover of Prince's song "Kiss" (done with The Art of Noise), I'd have to concur that Tom would do a whup-ass version of either song.  So to speak.




Don't forget his best cover ever "You can leave your hat on."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 2, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Dancing to "Fat Bottomed Girls" during a party in college ended up with my being hauled away by a woman with a not so fat bottom for a..ummm...private party.



 To quote Jefferson from 'Married with Children': "_...there's a party in her pants and I'm the guest of honor._"


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 2, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> *sniff* My little girl is growing up. Pretty soon I won't even have to play "straight man" for her.



I didn't know you played "straight man" at all anymore.

*rimshot*

Anyway, neither of those songs holds a candle to LL Cool J's "Big Ole Butt" IMO.

_LISA got a big ole butt
I know I told you I'd be true
But LISA got a big ole butt
So I'm leavin' you
See ya_


----------



## diaglo (Nov 2, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Don't forget his best cover ever "You can leave your hat on."



and you know my hat of d02 knows no limits.


----------



## nerfherder (Nov 2, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Baby Got Back" as I've never heard the other one.



"Fat Bottomed Girls", as I've never heard of the other one...



			
				kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Down by my father-in-law's house in Florida, there's a "crab shack" restaurant right on the Intracoastal Waterway.  In the men's room, they've got an old poster from a photo shoot that Queen did in support of the release of "Fat Bottomed Girls / Bicycle Race" -- it features about 100 topless women, all on bicycles.



I still remember seeing that poster when I was 10.  Not exactly the most erotic sight in the world, but pretty racey to a 10-year-old!

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Torm (Nov 2, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Being a fan of Tom's cover of Prince's song "Kiss" (done with The Art of Noise), I'd have to concur that Tom would do a whup-ass version of either song.  So to speak.



Have you heard his cover of "Burning Down The House" (originally by The Talking Heads) with the lead singer of the Cardigans? Or "Never Tear Us Apart" (originally by INXS) as he performed it with Natalie Imbruglia? Or "Are You Gonna Go My Way" (originally by Lenny Kravitz) with Robbie Williams? All very excellent.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Nov 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> *sniff* My little girl is growing up. Pretty soon I won't even have to play "straight man" for her.





Does this mean you'll have to start playing "gay man" for the universe?

Or start playing "straight man" for Lady Acoma?  You know, just in case....


----------



## The_Universe (Nov 3, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Does this mean you'll have to start playing "gay man" for the universe?
> 
> Or start playing "straight man" for Lady Acoma?  You know, just in case....



 Alright. Enough. Seriously. It's a funny joke in moderation, but this is not in even vaguely similar context to the thread from which it originated. 

Polite request (to all): end it.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Nov 3, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Alright. Enough. Seriously. It's a funny joke in moderation, but this is not in even vaguely similar context to the thread from which it originated.
> 
> Polite request (to all): end it.




Spoilsport   

Ok.  In my defense I've just spent this afternoon with a oral surgeon using progressivly larger diameters of drill on my jawbone so he can stick an steel post Denatl Implant in it.

I still can't feel the left side of my face, and the medication is making me kinda woozy.

So, I'll try to kick it back on topic.

My problem is I can't seperate the Artist from the Song.

When I hear Queen, I'm reminded of _Crazy Little Thing Called Love, We Will Rock You, Bohemian Rhapsody, Highlander Soundtrack, Flash Gordon Soundtrack, Radio Ga-Ga _ (prophetic, n'cest pas?), _Bicycle, We are The Champions, Another One Bites the Dust, Queen Killer, Somebody to Love,_ etc, etc, etc.

OK, they were also behind the rise of Vanilla Ice when he grabbed Brian May's Guitar Riff for _Ice, Ice, Baby_.  Of course they also helped in his destruction when they sued his shiny jump pants off for stealing that riff.  So it balances out.

When I hear _Baby Got Back_, I'm reminded of A large blcak man on a giant fiberglass rear.  And, umm, A man on a giant, fake behind.  And, then theres is....A large black man sliding down a fake booty.  Oh, there is Shrek 2 where donkey is singing & the dragon is shaking her tailfeathers.

Queen had 20+ years of hits & was a seminal rock band enshrined in the Hall of Fame.  If we hadn't lost Freddy, they'd still be making great music today.

I'd take Freddy singing _Old McDonald's Farm_ over 90% of what 'artists' are out there today, his voice was that good.

Mixy just got lucky (and knows it).  Of course, he also got the shaft as shortly after Baby Got Back, some guy named Tu Pac hit & Rap went into Gangster Mode, driving his style from the business.

To really get this, you'd have to find soemone that had no idea who Queen is & play both songs to see which they prefer.

Universe,

I hope this gets it back on topic.


----------



## The_Universe (Nov 3, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Spoilsport
> 
> Ok.  In my defense I've just spent this afternoon with a oral surgeon using progressivly larger diameters of drill on my jawbone so he can stick an steel post Denatl Implant in it.
> 
> ...



 to that end, I believe that Baby Got Back is the superior example of "big-ass-praising" music. Also, my wife tends to "shake that thang" whenever she hears the song. While I don't really favor the song, I do favor "that thang."


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 3, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> to that end, I believe that Baby Got Back is the superior example of "big-ass-praising" music. Also, my wife tends to "shake that thang" whenever she hears the song. While I don't really favor the song, I do favor "that thang."



Well, that's as good a reason as any I've ever heard for liking a song.


----------



## Starman (Nov 3, 2005)

Comparing anyone's song to a Queen song is like comparing some high schood kid's painting to a Van Gogh. Sure the kid probably did a decent job, but you're comparing his work to a Van Gogh. One is a shining pinnacle of human achievement! The other is, uh, a nice effort.  

Of course, the Queen song is better. It's Queen!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 4, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Ah, but I'm tuned every friday to a station that plays 80's and 90's pop in a music mix, and they love that song to the tune of once a week, so _riposte_!




Sounds like a station I listen to: HITZ 94.1 (High Point, Greensboro, Lexington, North Carolina) 



> I'll give you this, though - there are a heck of a lot more active Queen fans than Sir Mix-a-Lot fans, so _touché_.




I think there's more Sir Mix-A-Lot fans up here. We hear that more than the Queen song. Although we'll hear "We Will Rock You" and a couple more but not "Fat Bottomed Girls". 

Mostly I listen to that station, WEND 106.5 out of Charlotte, and The Buzzard (100.3).


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 4, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think there's more Sir Mix-A-Lot fans up here. We hear that more than the Queen song. Although we'll hear "We Will Rock You" and a couple more but not "Fat Bottomed Girls".




I don't think Fat Bottomed Girls was as big a hit, and doesn't seem to get as much airplay on the "classic rock" stations as some of their other songs.  It seems like the Queen playlist on most classic rock stations consists of:
- Killer Queen
- Bohemian Rhapsody
- We Will Rock You / We Are The Champions

Some will also play:
- Somebody To Love
- Another One Bites the Dust
- Crazy Little Thing Called Love
- Under Pressure

Bicycle Race / Fat Bottomed Girls doesn't seem to get a lot of lovin'.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 4, 2005)

While I voted for "both," I AM dismayed that the poetry of David St.Hubbins and Nigel Tufnel was ignored:



> Spinal Tap
> Big Bottoms! Big Bottoms!  Talk about mud-flaps, my girl's got 'em!  Big bottom drive me outta my mind- how can I leave this behiiiiiiind?




Had it been on the poll, I would have voted _yes to all 3_.


----------



## babomb (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not really a fan of big butts. Not that I like 'em scrawny, but ghetto booty is a bit too much junk in the trunk for me.

But I am a fan of Queen. FBG it is.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Nov 4, 2005)

And, 

Let us not forget the Ultimate Rear-Shaking Video.

George Michael's _Faith_

Not saying its got the best booty shaking in it, just the video is booty shaking.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 4, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Bicycle Race / Fat Bottomed Girls doesn't seem to get a lot of lovin'.




Bicycle Race not so much, but here... the two classic rock stations in Little Rock play the hell out of Fat Bottomed Girls.  In fact, it gets more airplay on one of them than any other Queen song.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Nov 4, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Bicycle Race not so much, but here... the two classic rock stations in Little Rock play the hell out of Fat Bottomed Girls.  In fact, it gets more airplay on one of them than any other Queen song.




Ya don't think being in the middle of Arkansas has anything to do with it, now do ya?

Vraille, stuck in the Boothell (um, heel), of Missouri, where we can take pride in NOT being offically in Arkansas.  And are belittled by the rest of the state for being "Effectivily Arkansas".

One of our neighbors went deer hunting last week.  With his old, beat up truck.  Run along the back roads with the lights dim late at night, nice & slow & gun it when you see a deer along the highway.  Figures if he kills it with a '85 Ford Full-Size Pick up, it doesn't count as 'Huntin'.


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 4, 2005)

reutbing0 said:
			
		

> I voted neither but the Jonathan Coulton cover of "Baby Got Back" is hilarious.




Speaking of that, I just found this:
http://www.loomia.com/media/audio?cp=/28/66461

It's a "mashup" of "Baby Got Back", mixed with Yes's "Owner of a Lonely Heart".  I'm surprised how well it works together.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 4, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Ya don't think being in the middle of Arkansas has anything to do with it, now do ya?
> 
> Vraille, stuck in the Boothell (um, heel), of Missouri, where we can take pride in NOT being offically in Arkansas.  And are belittled by the rest of the state for being "Effectivily Arkansas".
> 
> One of our neighbors went deer hunting last week.  With his old, beat up truck.  Run along the back roads with the lights dim late at night, nice & slow & gun it when you see a deer along the highway.  Figures if he kills it with a '85 Ford Full-Size Pick up, it doesn't count as 'Huntin'.




He's not the first one, trust me.


----------



## reveal (Nov 4, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Speaking of that, I just found this:
> http://www.loomia.com/media/audio?cp=/28/66461
> 
> It's a "mashup" of "Baby Got Back", mixed with Yes's "Owner of a Lonely Heart".  I'm surprised how well it works together.




Baby Got Back is slowed down in that version. I could probably do it with any song if I slowed it down.


----------



## Ferret (Nov 4, 2005)

Fat Bottom Girls wins by a mile. No questions asked.


----------



## loki44 (Nov 5, 2005)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Fat Bottom Girls wins by a mile.




Is this one of the songs that reminds you of your true love from another thread?  Glad to see you've made the healthy choice and moved on.   

BTW- I chose both.  Rumps are good in all their forms.


----------



## Ferret (Nov 5, 2005)

It doesn't actually, but I still like it


----------



## WmRAllen67 (Nov 6, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> thinking of Meatloaf always brings up Rocky Horror Picture Show...




Last spring one of the student theater groups here at UPenn put on Rocky Horror as the Spring Fling musical...

Last night, one of the student technicians working on this week's dnace show started singing "There's a light..."

And it was stuck in my head for the rest of the evening...

And now, dammit, diaglo's done it to me again!


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Nov 6, 2005)

Sheesh. Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy? Caught in a landslide, I guess there's no escaping reality. But I like to dream, yes? Yes, right between the sound machine. 

Seriously tho, there's no reason for any wars, huh? Good gawd ya'll! What is it good for? ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! 

Now to bring this back on track (somewhat), at one point during a campaign I was going to summon a (dire?) bear and start singing an altered version of "Baby Got Back".

I like big BEARS and I cannot lie. 
Other summoners can't deny 
That when that critter pops in with its fuzzy wuzzy face 
And a big claw upside your face
You get MAULED!"

What? It's been 1 week since they looked at me, threw their arms in the air and said I was crazy!


----------



## Chauzu (Nov 6, 2005)

Neither. Both are out-dated terms.


----------



## jgbrowning (Nov 6, 2005)

Gotta go with Queen. Listening to it right now... 

joe b.


----------



## Ferret (Nov 6, 2005)

Nuclear Platypus said:
			
		

> Sheesh. Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy? Caught in a landslide, I guess there's no escaping reality. But I like to dream, yes? Yes, right between the sound machine.
> 
> Seriously tho, there's no reason for any wars, huh? Good gawd ya'll! What is it good for? ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!
> 
> ...





I tihnk we have a winner!


----------



## Rel (Nov 6, 2005)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Neither. Both are out-dated terms.




I tend to agree, preferring the hip, new "honky tonk badonkadonk".


----------

